
New site has users wager on news stories - nickb
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D8UEM5VG1.htm
======
mattmaroon
"Eccles figures most people who like to bet on events are more interested in
the bragging rights of being right than in actually winning money."

Eccles must not know any gamblers. Without money there are no bragging rights.

You can bet on the news for actual money on Intrade, which already has trouble
resolving some wagers properly.

~~~
bayareaguy
I'm sure <http://www.longbets.org/2> seemed reasonable when it was made but
not that it's 2008 it's not so clear. Who gets to choose the keywords?

~~~
bayareaguy
Heh. Looks like they finally got around to making a decision. The blogs won.

[http://blog.longnow.org/2008/02/01/decision-blogs-vs-new-
yor...](http://blog.longnow.org/2008/02/01/decision-blogs-vs-new-york-times)

